# Colin James 'Blue Highways'



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone check out Colin James' new album? I've only heard the one release from it so far and it sounds great. The whole album is tributes/covers to old blues tunes by the greats (King, Johnson, etc.). Im going to pick up a copy as soon as I can get into the music store this week. I'm hoping to land tickets to, finally, see him live on the supporting tour for this album.

Colin James / Blue Highways / True North Records


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Between this album, and the upcoming Stones album, this could be a great Christmas for the blues!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Between this album, and the upcoming Stones album, this could be a great Christmas for the blues!


Indeed. We just need someone young and popular to release a blues album with a hit single or two and the blues will be back in business. We need a second coming of Stevie.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I pre-ordered the vinyl. It will be a gift for my wife that I get enjoy as well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I gave it a listen and sounds really good. I'll give it a few more spins. The tracks that stood out for me; Goin Away and especially the ballads Don't miss you water and Ain't long a day. His playing is restrained and very effective.

@cboutilier if you haven't already, check out Ray Wylie Hubbard - country blues boogie. I just discovered him on a Podcast interview. Innaresting guy...and great music as well. It's a genre that i''m not very familiar but enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Alex said:


> I gave it a listen and sounds really good. I'll give it a few more spins. The tracks that stood out for me; Goin Away and especially the ballads Don't miss you water and Ain't long a day. His playing is restrained and very effective.
> 
> @cboutilier if you haven't already, check out Ray Wylie Hubbard - country blues boogie. I just discovered him on a Podcast interview. Innaresting guy...and great music as well. It's a genre that i''m not very familiar but enjoying it quite a bit.


Will do. Country and blues are my thing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok I love, love his playing. I have heard of him but never really gave him a good listen. Wow, he is just amazing. I love his playing. He has a certain panache in his stage presence and his playing that can shake a house off it's foundations. He has that smile on his face. You know he's having a great time. I have a whole other world to explore of Colin James' playing.

I love this guy. I think I will have to change my avatar again. lol


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I loved his debut stuff and then didnt pay much heed. I like the Fifteen album and I'm sure this will be good. Going to grab a copy soon

Rock on James Munn!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Ok I love, love his playing. I have heard of him but never really gave him a good listen. Wow, he is just amazing. I love his playing. He has a certain panache in his stage presence and his playing that can shake a house of it's foundations. He has that smile on his face. You know he's having a great time. I have a whole other world to explore of Colin James' playing.
> 
> I love this guy. I think I will have to change my avatar again. lol


He learned a lot opening for SRV and ZZ Top back in the day. As great of a player he may be, he maintains the reserve to let his band shine along with him. I have a great deal of admiration for my namesake.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think that's what I like most about his most recent work. He seems to be much more subtle but still a fantastic player. Of course I'll always love voodo thing


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> He learned a lot opening for SRV and ZZ Top back in the day. As great of a player he may be, he maintains the reserve to let his band shine along with him. I have a great deal of admiration for my namesake.


He has so much energy and his music makes me really happy. I love his playing and his vocals. Amazing!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Scotty said:


> I think that's what I like most about his most recent work. He seems to be much more subtle but still a fantastic player. Of course I'll always love voodo thing


I wish Dad could remember which song it was of his he heard on the radio on the way to the hospital that gave him the idea to name me Colin.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I wish Dad could remember which song it was of his he heard on the radio on the way to the hospital that gave him the idea to name me Colin.


If I had to guess based on his radio hits:

Just Came Back
Keep On Loving Me Baby
Five Long Years
Voodoo Thing
Chicks 'N Cars
Why'd You Lie

Now, get a couple of six-packs and head over to your old man's place tell him you ain't leaving until he remembers which song it was...or when the beer runs out! 

Listening to the new album now...so far, so good.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I ordered a copy on Amazon, it should be waiting for me when I get home tonight 
The wife & I are both big fans of CJ. We see him every chance we get.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> If I had to guess based on his radio hits:
> 
> Just Came Back
> Keep On Loving Me Baby
> ...


He brought me a bottle of rum, and then i went to the pub to play some Colin James tunes at the open mic.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Love Colin James.. Seen him 3 times in TO. Once at a private concert. One of the best shows I've been to.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My wife and I got to talk to him just after the release of his first album. Super nice guy and amazingly talented. One of my favourite guitar players. We have seen him many times over the years. There are a few tracks showing up on youtube now.

So tasty and never overplays.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Colin just has that old school blues vibe happening as evidenced in the above video. Thanks Dave.

Is Colin more likely to play smaller venues? I need to see this guy play live. I love his playing.

He's so meat and potatoes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Colin just has that old school blues vibe happening as evidenced in the above video. Thanks Dave.
> 
> Is Colin more likely to play smaller venues? I need to see this guy play live. I love his playing.
> 
> He's so meat and potatoes.


He plays a lot of Casino gigs, at least in the Maritimes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Colin just has that old school blues vibe happening as evidenced in the above video. Thanks Dave.
> 
> Is Colin more likely to play smaller venues? I need to see this guy play live. I love his playing.
> 
> He's so meat and potatoes.


He has a new tour supporting this album right now. Check his website for Ont. dates.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Good to know. I have an app on my phone and it's called Bandsintown. It's great because I can keep tabs on the bands that I love. 

OMG HE'S PLAYING FEBUARY I8TH AT MASSEY HALL!! OMG I can't believe my luck. This is just effing awesome! Tickets are available right now. The most expensive ticket is $161. I am getting those ones! I am buying tickets tomorrow. My son will want to go with me. There is a Ticketmaster just around the corner from my work. 

This is a game changer! I am soooooooooooooooo happy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> He has a new tour supporting this album right now. Check his website for Ont. dates.


Thank you, thank you for turning me onto Colin. Just love him! I am so damned excited now. February can't come soon enough!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Thank you, thank you for turning me onto Colin. Just love him! I am so damned excited now. February can't come soon enough!


I think I'll be seeing him in Feb as well. Mom and Dad were hoping to get me tickets for Christmas this year. Might go see Blue Rodeo again in Feb too. You've got to see Colin Cripps tear it up on his SG.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I think I'll be seeing him in Feb as well. Mom and Dad were hoping to get me tickets for Christmas this year. Might go see Blue Rodeo again in Feb too. You've got to see Colin Cripps tear it up on his SG.


I've got tickets for Blue Rodeo in London on Valentines Day


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I've got tickets for Blue Rodeo in London on Valentines Day


Good plan. My first real date with the missus was a Blue Rodeo show in a small town hockey rink. We were literally leaning against the stage at Keelor's feet. Close enough I could read the labels on Greg and Jim's pedals. We then drove on out to where the beaches are... wrote her name in the sand... spent the night laying on the beach looking at the stars and the Milky Way.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Good plan. My first real date with the missus was a Blue Rodeo show in a small town hockey rink. We were literally leaning against the stage at Keelor's feet. Close enough I could read the labels on Greg and Jim's pedals. We then drove on out to where the beaches are... wrote her name in the sand... spent the night laying on the beach looking at the stars and the Milky Way.



That is one of the most beautiful stories that I have heard in quite a while. This really touches my romantic soul from a woman's perspective. What a perfect night!! \m/


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> That is one of the most beautiful stories that I have heard in quite a while. This really touches my romantic soul from a woman's perspective. What a perfect night!! \m/


I'm just afraid I set the bar way too high, way to early. I'll have to give her a honeymoon in space to top it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Good plan. My first real date with the missus was a Blue Rodeo show in a small town hockey rink. We were literally leaning against the stage at Keelor's feet. Close enough I could read the labels on Greg and Jim's pedals. We then drove on out to where the beaches are... wrote her name in the sand... spent the night laying on the beach looking at the stars and the Milky Way.


First time we saw them was in the Labatt Blue tent at the Western Fair in London. I'd won the first album on a radio quiz show (name Jethro Tull's first guitar player, easy peasy) so we decided to go and check them out. I think there were about 8 people in the tent so we invited a couple of native guys over to share our pitcher, well my pitcher, a great time was had by all 

Not quite as romantic somehow 

We are, however, doing the dinner and show package on Valentine's day. Great food and great seats. We did the same last year when they came through town.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I think that's absolutely romantic Dave! A hug and a kiss from hubby on my way to work is very romantic! It totally depends in your perspective of what romance is.

It doesn't have to be a special time or place just little actions to let you know that someone is thinking of you and cares about you! That's more then good enough for me


----------

